# Scariest Thing About AC:NL?



## Hamusuta (May 25, 2013)

This.


----------



## chronic (May 25, 2013)

I think it's cute


----------



## Eloise (May 25, 2013)

AHHH SPIDER CRAB!! xD Those legs are quite scary...


----------



## Eirrinn (May 25, 2013)

I gotta admit I jumped a bit, those spider crabs scare me...crabs in general scare me, and thats saying a lot seeing how I love sea creatures


----------



## fink (May 25, 2013)

nah definitely this


----------



## Hamusuta (May 25, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 3924
> 
> nah definitely this



NOOOO coco is so cute ;_;


----------



## PapaNer (May 25, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 3924
> 
> nah definitely this



I agree.  Demon rabbit is a soulless nightmare machine.


----------



## Odette (May 25, 2013)

WTH is that!? 

And I thought....



was the scariest thing in NL. D:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 25, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 3924
> 
> nah definitely this



No! I love Coco!❤ But that crab is scary...I hated how the bugs and fish on City Folk moved around when you viewed them!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 25, 2013)

Odette said:


> WTH is that!?
> 
> And I thought....
> 
> ...



That cat isn't very scary...to me. In fact, it looks a little cute! Hehe!  But I love all cats...❤


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 25, 2013)

Haha I hope her English name is Agatha. She looks like an Agatha!

And no I love the crab! That thing is humongous in real life so I'm glad it's incorporated here in NL c:


----------



## Odette (May 25, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> That cat isn't very scary...to me. In fact, it looks a little cute! Hehe!  But I love all cats...❤


Haha, are you kidding? It looks... possessed! If it moves into my town, I'll be sure to send it your way.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 25, 2013)

I think both Coco and the cat are cute, but not the crab. It's not as freaky as the tarantula, but I thought it was a huge mutant spider at first. Then I realized it was a crab and I was okay.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Haha I hope her English name is Agatha. She looks like an Agatha!
> 
> And no I love the crab! That thing is humongous in real life so I'm glad it's incorporated here in NL c:


Her name has been confirmed as Katt.


----------



## Octavia (May 25, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 3924
> 
> nah definitely this



Yes! Reminds me of this


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 25, 2013)

the thing where if you have a tv in your house and you play the game at like 3:33 in the morning I think this alien pops and and shows a UFO and static and it makes these really creepy noises then the screen goes fuzzy again... not even kidding. I saw a video of it it someone posted a video of it on here but I can't find it on youtube anymore....


----------



## Cottonball (May 25, 2013)

Damn that crab is so scary.... I hate spiders.   Is the big tarantula that chases you back?


----------



## Atsirk (May 25, 2013)

I like the crab I think he's pretty awesome 


 This however is terrifying


----------



## fink (May 25, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Yes! Reminds me of this



Exactly!


----------



## Majora999 (May 25, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 3924
> 
> nah definitely this



I respect people's opinions, and Imma let you finish... but Penny is the scariest townies of all time.

So cute. So unassuming. Then dat Let's Play... Buuuuhuhuhuhuhuh.


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 25, 2013)

AAASSCCARRYY!!!!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Damn that crab is so scary.... I hate spiders.   Is the big tarantula that chases you back?



I am pretty sure he/she is along with the scorpion. I don't think they appear on the island though even though it remains Summer there.

Plus, the brightside about the crab if you are freaked out by it, you catch it while diving so it's not like you see it walking toward you and chasing you around the beach, that would be scary.


----------



## Majora999 (May 25, 2013)

Actually on-topic: I enjoy spider crabs. And yet I am an irrational arachnophobic.


----------



## Mirror (May 25, 2013)

Actually, for some reason I think that crab looks very delectable... Too bad you can't cook some of the things you catch!

The scariest things about NL are what you can potentially do with your houses. In Japan, some players have created their houses to be quite scary... View the full article with pictures here: http://kotaku.com/5966152/welcome-to-a-house-of-horrors-i-dont-think-this-is-how-youre-supposed-to-play-animal-crossing/

Actually being inside the houses would be even scarier, due to the freaky music (I like K. K. Dirge... But in a frightening environment like that it's likely that I would get freaked out!)


----------



## Nooblord (May 25, 2013)

That one part in the aircheck of K.K. Lullaby. I'm not sure if it's in New Leaf.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure he/she is along with the scorpion. I don't think they appear on the island though even though it remains Summer there.
> 
> Plus, the brightside about the crab if you are freaked out by it, you catch it while diving so it's not like you see it walking toward you and chasing you around the beach, that would be scary.



I think they did that because it would be difficult to catch them as well as run from them.
Also probably because you don't want to be sent back to the house because you had your net out and unintentionally angered either the tarantula or the scorpion. Might have been a programming thing because I can totally see a glitch happening if you were bit by one of them and you were sent back to your tent/house.

Either way, even if the Spider Crab is docile (its pincers are quite small), I'm rather frightened by that size alone!


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

The scariest thing is that it is still two weeks away..-cries in horror-

Nah but ah.. out of the above mentioned, I think the crab and coco are about tied.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Nami said:


> The scariest thing is that it is still two weeks away..-cries in horror-



It's going to be so hectic. Lock your doors!


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 25, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Actually, for some reason I think that crab looks very delectable... Too bad you can't cook some of the things you catch!
> 
> The scariest things about NL are what you can potentially do with your houses. In Japan, some players have created their houses to be quite scary... View the full article with pictures here: http://kotaku.com/5966152/welcome-to-a-house-of-horrors-i-dont-think-this-is-how-youre-supposed-to-play-animal-crossing/
> 
> Actually being inside the houses would be even scarier, due to the freaky music (I like K. K. Dirge... But in a frightening environment like that it's likely that I would get freaked out!)



Haha thats great. I'm planning on making a horror house that i've mentioned before... Can't wait


----------



## sassberg (May 25, 2013)

I'm actually really creeped out by gyroids. I never keep them. It's just... the way they move.  Like a dead spider.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 25, 2013)

sassberg said:


> I'm actually really creeped out by gyroids. I never keep them. It's just... the way they move.  Like a dead spider.



YOU HURT LLOIDS FEELINGS


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> I think they did that because it would be difficult to catch them as well as run from them.
> Also probably because you don't want to be sent back to the house because you had your net out and unintentionally angered either the tarantula or the scorpion. Might have been a programming thing because I can totally see a glitch happening if you were bit by one of them and you were sent back to your tent/house.
> 
> Either way, even if the Spider Crab is docile (its pincers are quite small), I'm rather frightened by that size alone!



Oh yeah, that's probably it, because then you would need to pay an extra 1000 bells to go back to the island and anything in your inventory at the island that wasn't put in the bin would be lost...


----------



## Officer Berri (May 25, 2013)

Pffft. None of this stuff is nearly as scary as Chow.






_He wants you in his basement._

(Okay I lied. The only thing scarier than Chow is that clown sheep. Because SCREW CLOWNS, MAN.)


----------



## keybug55 (May 25, 2013)

What about the gyroid face you get in GC?
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7mv2lFZQb1ql1xpoo1_250.png


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 25, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> What about the gyroid face you get in GC?
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7mv2lFZQb1ql1xpoo1_250.png



Thats freaking creepy I dread the day where I might accidentally turn off animal crossing or the power will go out when im in the other town... (I still play GC a little) the face will be stuck like that forever! D: I dont see why they made it so that happens, apparently your data gets left in the other town and you lose your inventory and your face... Couldnt it just load from the save that happens right before you board the train to travel to the next town? I don't get it...


----------



## Kitsu (May 25, 2013)

aika village. 

it's scary in a kinda cool way, i hope i can visit it once my dream suite is open!


----------



## Wing (May 26, 2013)

Yum.... -Drools-


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> This.



Any one else think that this looks like that?


----------



## Rune (May 26, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> What about the gyroid face you get in GC?
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7mv2lFZQb1ql1xpoo1_250.png





?


----------



## Alistoria (May 26, 2013)

Oh the above post is really creepy >.<


----------



## Batsu (May 26, 2013)

(● ■ ●) _what's wrong with your faaaaace_

The scariest thing to me... is Freckles. I don't hate her, but she's in my City Folk town and she talks about "Devil Freckles" and "Angel Freckles" arguing in her head and they tell her what to do, and Devil Freckles is "nice" to her. Also she reminds me of a fetus.


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2013)




----------



## flyingpigs (May 26, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> That one part in the aircheck of K.K. Lullaby. I'm not sure if it's in New Leaf.



The part where it sounds like it goes backwards is so creepy! D':


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


>



Awrh I think Jupetti is cute ^-^


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

Yeah this is actually really creepy.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Awrh I think Jupetti is cute ^-^



Except it will take a while to find him(?) in his house.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Except it will take a while to find him(?) in his house.



Lmao. True xD


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


>



Wow maybe there is something as scary as coco. How do you make villagers leave your town again? xD


----------



## laceydearie (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


>



Whaa.. he's cute! D:


----------



## Officer Berri (May 26, 2013)

DEATH TO THE CLOWN SHEEP. Dx Why why why why

*Huge fear of clowns*


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2013)

Atsirk said:


> I like the crab I think he's pretty awesomeView attachment 3929



Holy crap!! It's huge. Actually, i think it looks... delicious.


----------



## Miss Renee (May 26, 2013)

I'd like one for my house.
It could be like a guard dog.


----------



## Anna (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure he/she is along with the scorpion. I don't think they appear on the island though even though it remains Summer there.
> 
> Plus, the brightside about the crab if you are freaked out by it, you catch it while diving so it's not like you see it walking toward you and chasing you around the beach, that would be scary.




Imagine it chasing you like the tarantula does that would be so scary haha


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Anna said:


> Imagine it chasing you like the tarantula does that would be so scary haha



That thing could seriously strangle you. O_O
It's a good thing my good pal Egbert will be looking out for me. xD He'd love a tasty crab stew.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That thing could seriously strangle you. O_O
> It's a good thing my good pal Egbert will be looking out for me. xD He'd love a tasty crab stew.



Crabs eat chickens for breakfast


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Crabs eat chickens for breakfast



Chickens eat crab as a Midnight Snack


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Chickens eat crab as a Midnight Snack



Crabs eat chickens for lunch, tea, desert, daytime snack and nighttime snack


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Crabs eat chickens for lunch, tea, desert, daytime snack and nighttime snack



It doesn't matter though because the chiken eats the crab at midnight so it's gone, poof no more. It's digested. End of story.

Anyway, the scariest thing about Animal Crossing is the Resetti music, gah I hate it and jumped up the first time I heard it come on. xD


----------



## Hero of Winds (May 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It doesn't matter though because the chiken eats the crab at midnight so it's gone, poof no more. It's digested. End of story.
> 
> Anyway, the scariest thing about Animal Crossing is the Resetti music, gah I hate it and jumped up the first time I heard it come on. xD



Ya the Resetti music is scary and so is the man himself, Resetti!


----------



## Jamie (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


>



NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. The day he moves in = time to restart my game! Mhmm. Let the demon clown sheep claim the town.


----------



## Wish (May 26, 2013)

clowns are scary but he is cute


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 26, 2013)

I think the scorpions and tarantulas are pretty scary, but honestly the only thing I've seen that really startled me is Pascal. I just wasn't expecting him! And you never know in advance whether he's going to appear...


----------



## chronic (May 26, 2013)

Justin said:


>



OH MY GOD. WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS?

THOSE LIPS THOUGH??


no. I can't. 

If that *creature* moves into my town I'm going to have a panic attack. This is completely unacceptable.

This game might quickly turn into a survival challenge if that thing shows up in my town


----------



## Goran (May 27, 2013)

Wow. And I thought Coco was creepy. 
That clown will meet the blunt end of my shovel until it leaves my town if it shows up.


----------



## MistyWater (May 27, 2013)

UGH! My heart just skipped a beat after seeing that! Doesn't help with my already arachnophobia either with its quick, one second identification sensor! That's _definitely_ the scariest thing in the game besides the real thing I've ever seen!


----------



## eresin (May 27, 2013)

The scariest thing would be having Limberg in my town.  I'm playing Wild World just now and he's so annoying.  I keep sending him letters telling him to get out of my town haha!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

eresin said:


> The scariest thing would be having Limberg in my town.  I'm playing Wild World just now and he's so annoying.  I keep sending him letters telling him to get out of my town haha!



You know, if you send them letters, no matter what it says it will bring you 2 closer. So he'll be staying for a while now


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

I really like that there spider crab. We have some to work with at the aquarium where I volunteer, and they're pretty cool. But that clown sheep... Ugh. I'm with Goran on that.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

Besides that clown sheep thing , the scariest thing in Animal Crossing for me is Harry the Hippo. Don't ask why, because I don't really know.

Actually, the clown isn't real scary for me, just kinda weird. I'm not afraid of clowns or anything.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Besides that clown sheep thing , the scariest thing in Animal Crossing for me is Harry the Hippo. Don't ask why, because I don't really know.
> 
> Actually, the clown isn't real scary for me, just kinda weird. I'm not afraid of clowns or anything.



OMG, I have Harry in CF, I HATE HIM. He is always so moody omg i hit him with my net all the time :3


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> OMG, I have Harry in CF, I HATE HIM. He is always so moody omg i hit him with my net all the time :3


One time I was resetting my game several hours for fun, and I swear, I got Harry as a resident like EVERY OTHER TIME. Lots of the towns I got I kinda liked otherwise, but I would walk in to the last house or something, saw Harry, and was like "nopenopenope".
I refuse to have him in my town. XD


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> One time I was resetting my game several hours for fun, and I swear, I got Harry as a resident like EVERY OTHER TIME. Lots of the towns I got I kinda liked otherwise, but I would walk in to the last house or something, saw Harry, and was like "nopenopenope".
> I refuse to have him in my town. XD



If either of us have Harry, we have to make a deal.
We will invite eachother to the town Harry is in. Continuously torture him by pitfalling him, hitting him with an axe, pushing him, reporting him for being mean, hit him with a net... you get the idea


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if Wisp is in this game?


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> If either of us have Harry, we have to make a deal.
> We will invite eachother to the town Harry is in. Continuously torture him by pitfalling him, hitting him with an axe, pushing him, reporting him for being mean, hit him with a net... you get the idea



... Deal. (Now I'm kinda wanting him in my town now, lol)

Adding on the the scary things in Animal Crossing, pretty much all of the animals with odd facial hair freak me out a little.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> ... Deal. (Now I'm kinda wanting him in my town now, lol)
> 
> Adding on the the scary things in Animal Crossing, pretty much all of the animals with odd facial hair freak me out a little.



Even Gaston? ;~;


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Gaston is just rude. I mean he is wearing Egbert's Shirt, who does that?
Well, besides Egbert and occasionally me.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Even Gaston? ;~;



Eh, I don't think he's creepy.... Ok, he's an exception.
Besides, I don't think I can hate a grumpy rabbit with a mustache


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> Does anyone know if Wisp is in this game?



Wisp is gone.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry but the "hopefully" female kangaroos with joeys creep me out. Notice how the joey is never mentioned? Ever think, "Hey when is that joey going to grow up? Never. I wonder if the joey can talk? No."

I started making a conspiracy that the joeys are just stuffed animals.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> I'm sorry but the "hopefully" female kangaroos with joeys creep me out. Notice how the joey is never mentioned? Ever think, "Hey when is that joey going to grow up? Never. I wonder if the joey can talk? No."
> 
> I started making a conspiracy that the joeys are just stuffed animals.


Ok, I agree with you. It would of been a pretty cool new feature to have the joey acknowledged sometimes or something, or maybe have it babble baby talk once and a while, heck, even give the guy a name.


----------



## Sora (May 27, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Ok, I agree with you. It would of been a pretty cool new feature to have the joey acknowledged sometimes or something, or maybe have it babble baby talk once and a while, heck, even give the guy a name.



They could've named them Josie, Jonah, Joseph, Jonny, Jenny, ect. Lol but Nintendo wanted to creep out those of us observant enough.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

Reminds me of the sea lobster we have down here- My Father in law chased me with one when I realized the legs terrified me. Oi.


----------



## inSein (May 28, 2013)

It feels like you're all hardcore gossiping about those poor little animals, and they can't do a thing about it.


----------



## mhoving (May 28, 2013)

Olaf, he is just like.... EWWWWW


He is just WAY too smooth.


----------



## Roknar (May 28, 2013)

The only thing scary about AC:NL is how long it's taken for it to be released... :/

Well, and Aika Village... That place is super creepy haha.


----------



## neko_koneko (Jun 5, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> the thing where if you have a tv in your house and you play the game at like 3:33 in the morning I think this alien pops and and shows a UFO and static and it makes these really creepy noises then the screen goes fuzzy again... not even kidding. I saw a video of it it someone posted a video of it on here but I can't find it on youtube anymore....



So scary At first, I couldn't wait to try this out. After I saw it, I didn't sleep for the rest of the night


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 5, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure he/she is along with the scorpion. I don't think they appear on the island though even though it remains Summer there.
> 
> Plus, the brightside about the crab if you are freaked out by it, you catch it while diving so it's not like you see it walking toward you and chasing you around the beach, that would be scary.



Good point on the crab, lol.  But omg yes im so excited to find the spider or scorpion now~~


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 5, 2013)

I've never even seen a Spider or Scorpion, in all my years of playing these games. I've gotten extremely lucky with fish, but not bugs.

Luna kind of weirds me out. The dream feature seems interesting, but Luna herself is kind of...frightening.


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 6, 2013)

Slickyrider said:


> Luna kind of weirds me out. The dream feature seems interesting, but Luna herself is kind of...frightening.



Yeah, I don't mind her normally, but something about her manner of speech in NA kinda screams 'creeper'.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

Slickyrider said:


> Luna kind of weirds me out. The dream feature seems interesting, but Luna herself is kind of...frightening.



Its dat snout man, its dat snout O_O


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Slickyrider said:


> I've never even seen a Spider or Scorpion, in all my years of playing these games. I've gotten extremely lucky with fish, but not bugs.
> 
> Luna kind of weirds me out. The dream feature seems interesting, but Luna herself is kind of...frightening.



Got bitten by a tarantula last night.  Never even expected it, because like you, in all these years I'd never seen one.  Of course my net was in my hand as I was heading after a beetle so it ran straight for me.


----------



## pjsmommy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Damn that crab is so scary.... I hate spiders.   Is the big tarantula that chases you back?



I HATE that thing...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure he/she is along with the scorpion. I don't think they appear on the island though even though it remains Summer there.
> 
> Plus, the brightside about the crab if you are freaked out by it, you catch it while diving so it's not like you see it walking toward you and chasing you around the beach, that would be scary.



thanks for the info!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mirror said:


> Actually, for some reason I think that crab looks very delectable... Too bad you can't cook some of the things you catch!
> 
> The scariest things about NL are what you can potentially do with your houses. In Japan, some players have created their houses to be quite scary... View the full article with pictures here: http://kotaku.com/5966152/welcome-to-a-house-of-horrors-i-dont-think-this-is-how-youre-supposed-to-play-animal-crossing/
> 
> Actually being inside the houses would be even scarier, due to the freaky music (I like K. K. Dirge... But in a frightening environment like that it's likely that I would get freaked out!)



eek...those are some seriously creepy rooms

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sora said:


> I'm sorry but the "hopefully" female kangaroos with joeys creep me out. Notice how the joey is never mentioned? Ever think, "Hey when is that joey going to grow up? Never. I wonder if the joey can talk? No."
> 
> I started making a conspiracy that the joeys are just stuffed animals.



^^THIS!!!!


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 6, 2013)

I am looking forward to dat crab!


----------



## DBarbs (Jun 6, 2013)

Animal Crossing is usually a very kid-friendly game.

Some things are hidden though.

The truth behind Animal Crossing is within the lost soul of that creepy-cat! Someone destroy it!


----------



## kittycate (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. Shrunk really creeps me out actually. I really like axolotls but he is not cute. His clown-like hair, his pink face, his cave-man brow, his weird curl. HE MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 6, 2013)

DBarbs said:


> Animal Crossing is usually a very kid-friendly game.
> 
> Some things are hidden though.
> 
> The truth behind Animal Crossing is within the lost soul of that creepy-cat! Someone destroy it!


Or what happens to every human who comes to live in the town.
Remember, up until now, Tortimer has always been the mayor, and before you say he probably moved to the town, explain how pelican sisters managed to be in the same post office as the last town.

Edit: How come Tortimer never references humans?
How come no humans comes to visit the town who aren't friends or neighbors?
How come there aren't human NPCS aside from the ones from HH Showcase?

*Twilight Zone theme plays*


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 7, 2013)

-_- Definitely NOT anything Close to Scary. Coco can't show emotion, that's the only thing that could be scary, other than her having Pits for eyes and a mouth.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 7, 2013)

Shrunk wasn't creepy much at all to me before, but now with his weird mustache thing he has in New Leaf, he kinda rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 7, 2013)

NO WAY! thats not scary, the scariest thing is HOW DO THEY MANAGE TO MAKE A CLAPPING NOISE WITHOUT THEIR PAWS TOUCHING!!!

or pidgeon milk.. its mucus man.. MUCUS!!! T_T


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

I love all the new bugs and fish they added


----------



## Mew (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my worst nightmare in any animal crossing game :C


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 7, 2013)

Argh, spider!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

I love this thread.

I have to say that spider crap is super freaky.....

Still, I'd rather that thing visit me in the night than the clown sheep :S I am almost POSITIVE that sheep is gonna be in my town at one point or another....just to torment me.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 7, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> the thing where if you have a tv in your house and you play the game at like 3:33 in the morning I think this alien pops and and shows a UFO and static and it makes these really creepy noises then the screen goes fuzzy again... not even kidding. I saw a video of it it someone posted a video of it on here but I can't find it on youtube anymore....



*Hmmm...that is interesting. Does anyone know if they brought that back? Remember in WW you could shoot down the UFO and I think you help find the parts or something. Maybe it was Gamecube version? I hardly remember....*


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 7, 2013)

kittycate said:


> Dr. Shrunk really creeps me out actually. I really like axolotls but he is not cute. His clown-like hair, his pink face, his cave-man brow, his weird curl. HE MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE




Awwww I like Shrunk. He hooks you up with feeling emotions


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree Dr. Shrunk is creepy. I think if they got rid of the curl, buckteeth and unibrow he would be adorable lol.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I agree Dr. Shrunk is creepy. I think if they got rid of the curl, buckteeth and unibrow he would be adorable lol.



Yes I agree! He could be really cute! Harriot should give him a makeover xP


----------



## kittycate (Jun 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I agree Dr. Shrunk is creepy. I think if they got rid of the curl, buckteeth and unibrow he would be adorable lol.



Yes I agree! He could be really cute! Harriot should give him a makeover xP

EDIT: oops sorry for double post, I can't figure out how to delete! D:


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

kittycate said:


> Yes I agree! He could be really cute! Harriot should give him a makeover xP
> 
> EDIT: oops sorry for double post, I can't figure out how to delete! D:





? xD


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

Bri said:


> View attachment 4196
> 
> ? xD



Much Better!!!!


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoops, double post. x.x


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate soulless coco and her hollow demon body that sucks the life out of you.


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Much Better!!!!


What about this?



Bored at lunch... xD


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pirate Shunk


----------



## iboogiealex (Jun 9, 2013)

lol coco looks funny


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

Coco does look kinda creepy now that I think about it more.


----------



## Paint (Jun 10, 2013)

This song, K.K. Lullaby! Skip to about 1:25. The sound quality is kinda bad because it's taken straight from a DS, but it's still super creepy!


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm almost crying from the Dr. Shrunk makeover haha! ;D Coco is quite scary. I am really afraid of fish, I don't know why. But in AC I'm actually not that scared. Not sure about the sea creatures though.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

Paint said:


> This song, K.K. Lullaby! Skip to about 1:25. The sound quality is kinda bad because it's taken straight from a DS, but it's still super creepy!



Oh, something called K.K. Lullaby can't be scary at all.

*listens* Actually, that is kinda creepy.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 10, 2013)

Monique and Jambette, yep... That giant crab is kind of cool.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 7, 2013)

Aika village.
And you thought animal crossing was an innocent game.. Nope.


----------

